
Ask HN: What does your portfolio website look like? - max0563
I am in the process of seriously starting my freelancing career and I was just wondering what other people&#x27;s portfolio websites look like.<p>If you know of other people with great portfolio websites that&#x27;d be fine too.
======
AwesomeFaic
Existing site is like half-resume/half-portfolio. Simple "funny" style,
currently working on a new and modernized site.
[http://cgermano.com](http://cgermano.com)

------
Artemix
Mine is [https://folio.artemix.org/](https://folio.artemix.org/)

I'm a backend developer and I mainly focus on clearness, simplicity and
accessibility when developing websites.

------
evilset
Something like [https://nerds.company/](https://nerds.company/) ?

